# Fantom Dyno question?



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

*Has anyone got a fantom dyno that reads low numbers and if so is it the flywheel? My buddy has a fantom and his reads high great numbers and mine reads low, any sugggestions?*


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

How low does it read in comparison? All dynos read different. If it's really off, you should consider sending it in for servicing.


----------



## jajnmj (Apr 1, 2004)

Kevin, does yours have a steel flywheel???? if so that will make a difference!!


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, forgot about that. A steel flywheel should only be used with mods. Stock and 19turn motors use the aluminum flywheel...


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

Ok it has the aluminum flywheel and it is like new but my buddys flywheel is an older one and it reads good high numbers. It reads up to 61 on the windows version, also has anyone had the dos version read higher than the windows version? lmk Kevin


----------



## Radio Troll01 (Jun 3, 2005)

also i have heard the holes in the fly wheel if they are drity it can throw it off dont knjow if its ture but thats what i have heard.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Why don't you try swapping flywheels with your friend for a few spins? See if that changes things, if it doesn't I would send it in for repairs. Ralf 13


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Are you both using the same power supply/battery? Are the leads the same gauge wire and are they the same length? Each thing you change makes a difference with the Fantom dynos. You still haven't said what a motor on either dyno is pulling.


----------



## Jo jo FRY (Oct 3, 2004)

First off you have to have a fully charged battery and keep it on trickle as you run the dyno .. It wont hurt it.. The robi and other dynos it will blow up... Second clean the eyes in the slot with alcohol and the flywheel .. The fantom dyno always reads the best numbers after a motor is cut with new brushes.. Like my best stock motor on a fantom was 67watts 102 torque @ 23,000 rpm @5v It was a monster with 767s ..


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

Ok I have cleaned the holes and the sensors inside, the wires are the stock ones that come from fantom, and the battery we are using the same one and it does stay on trickle. My dyno for a monster stock says in windows version 61 watt 23000 rpm and his dyno says 67 watt 23000 rpm. I will get his wheel and try it on my dyno and see what it says. I have a nother friend whos is doin the same thing and he sent his into fantom and the re-did it all except the flywheel. I will post when I find out what his wheel says. Also does anyone see the difference in the windows and dos version? Cause now that I think of it I am using windows and he uses dos. hmmmm


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

That's a tolerance issue with the dyno, no two dynos will read the same. based on the numbers for those pulls, your dyno is fine...


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

If your using the dyno the way the instructions are written it doesn't matter what some one else's dyno reads.Don't get caught in that trap.Do your own thing.Find a motor that runs on the track and run it on your dyno as a baseline and compare your other motors to it.Its the only way to use the Fantom that will give you any useful information.IMO.If your really into making dyno numbers get rid of the gator clips and direct solder the wires to your motor it will give you the most repeatable situation.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Length of the power supply wires can alter readings A LOT!
The windows version should read the same.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have ran a motor on both the window and dos versions. The window version reads higher on the one I used. A friend has the same version of the dyno as mine and they read with in one or two watts of power. There both the blue faced model and both on dos. The other dyno with the window version was and older model with the windows soft ware.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

*Ohio: *Length of the wires between the dyno and the battery will drastically alter the readings. The longer the leads, the lower the results. If you look at the initial amp draw at .10 seconds, I'll bet your buddies is drawing more, thus providing higher results.
This was used as a tuning aid to insure accuracy when we used to be able to dyno modified motors. You wanted the dyno to draw a max of 105-110 amps on start up...(at .10 second). If it drew higher or lower, it would throw the accuracy of the results off.

*Hyperform: *In an earlier post, you stated that the steel flywheel should only be used for mods...That's incorrect. When the Fantom dyno was originally designed, it was designed to dyno modifieds. The program was based on a motor making atleast 1.000 torque, which all modifieds did at that time. When people started to dyno stocks, the torque #'s were less than 1.000, thus throwing off the gearing/rollout calculations, etc. The steel flywheel was introduced to generate atleast 1.000 torque from a stock so the programs and data were more accurate. Using the steel wheel on a mod will draw excessive amps on start up.

We've all just adapted to the aluminum flywheel, even with stock motors when we used to use the Fantom.

Hope this helps...:thumbsup:

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I got that info from somewhere although can't remember where. I'm a TD45 man anyway. Thanks for the correction Todd...


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Hyper: Not a problem. Glad to see you have chosen to use the CE Turbo Dyno...Best unit available.

Hey, I noticed your from the Northeast...Do we know one another?

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't think so Todd...


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i understood the steel flywheel was for stock (due to more torque) and the aluminum flywheel for mods (more rpm based). i use the fantom because i cannot afford a robitronic or ce, i would like to find a robitronic and have the cah to purchase or have the right item to trade for it.


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Your dyno actually sounds like its working properly. 61 watts is a good monstor motor on my dyno, 67 watts is a stretch unless its a freak motor or something.

I like the fantom dyno, it tests closer to actual 4 cell voltage, and its the only dyno that you can actually test based on your prior best runs, YOU provide the test parameters, the information you get out is only as good as the info you put in, the fantom dyno really cant provide false info if you know how to set it up based on your track and your previous best run. Its very flexible and a great tool IF you know how to use it, you cant just spin a motor and expect it to spit out numbers, you need to TELL it what a good motor and run is at your track then compare all your dyno runs to it, until you get a better run, then use that as your benchmark. There is a lot to setting this dyno up properly but once you do it will get you to whithin 1 pinion gear at any track with just 1 spin. I hear you can even do brushless motors with it, not a problem because YOU set the parameters, its all relative to your dyno.


----------

